# triggerfish



## millermoose (Oct 28, 2012)

my triggerfish is getting a blue covering over eyes no other problems yet:-roll:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. To try to determine what's going on, you're going to have to provide a lot more information. Please answer these questions so that members can try to help. 

*MUST READ! ALL MEMBERS please read BEFORE posting* 
Hi fellow members,

When you create a new topic we will need to ask a number of questions about your situation so we can best determine how to help you. To speed up the process, we ask that you have the following information available at the time of your first post:

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons)
2. How long the aquarium has been set up?
3. How long and how did you cycle the tank?
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know)
5. What temperature is the tank water currently?
6. What make/model filter are you using?
7. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day?
8. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed?
9. How often do you perform water changes?
10. How often and what foods do you feed your fish?
11. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on?
12. What specific concerns bring you here at this time?
13. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, salinity, GH, KH and salinity level.
14. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips?
15. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank?



Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ad-all-members-please-read-650/#ixzz2Ab2oJEv8


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Covering both eyes or just one? Triggers are known to get bumps and cuts because of how they fly into rock crevices and bump everything in a split second. If the eye is just clouding over, he probably just bumped it, and should be ok in a couple of weeks.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Could be a bacterial type thing. Maybe see if there are any cuts or anything. Most likely he will fight it off on his own though. Fish are more able to fight things off than you would think. I have a flame angel that I thought for sure was dead and he's made almost a full recovery in a week. I would advise not to panic like I did because you could make it worse. I snatched him out and made a mess in my tank and like three days later he came out of it. How long has this been going on and is it getting worse by the day?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

